# Glock 19 3rd generation



## JTEX53 (Nov 9, 2010)

Why is this model more sought after than say the 4th generation? Thanks
JT


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The 3rd Generation G19 has a well-deserved reputation for reliability, durability, accuracy, shootability, and ease of maintenance that the newer weapon simply cannot match. For people who use/carry weapons for serious purposes, a solid long-term record of performance in these critical areas is worth far more than a few new features which any single person may or may not be able to use to their advantage. 

In time, the new 4th generation guns may develop their own enviable record, but they have started off with a few snags in the reliability department. Given this, it will probably take more time for them to develop that fine record the older models currently enjoy.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Been in production the longest, had the most time to get the kinks, 'ironed out', and has also been produced in the greatest numbers.


----------



## tkroenlein (May 21, 2011)

In addition to the previous posts, I would like to add the nearly perfect grip (personal preference, I know) that the Gen3 19 has. I have big hands, and my first impression was that those fingergrooves are too close together. BUT, after some range time I realized they were perfectly spaced to keep my shooting hand forced as high on the gun as possible. In contrast, I find the 17 size of frame just a little less secure. The Gen3 19 just stays on line better. For me, of course.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

tkroenlein said:


> In addition to the previous posts, I would like to add the nearly perfect grip (personal preference, I know) that the Gen3 19 has. I have big hands, and my first impression was that those fingergrooves are too close together. BUT, after some range time I realized they were perfectly spaced to keep my shooting hand forced as high on the gun as possible. In contrast, I find the 17 size of frame just a little less secure. The Gen3 19 just stays on line better. For me, of course.


My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like mine real well and will never sell or trade it. It's the only Glock I have but then I figure it's the only one I'll ever need.:smt033


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

I love my Gen3 19...Would never get rid of it..


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> The 3rd Generation G19 has a well-deserved reputation for reliability, durability, accuracy, shootability, and ease of maintenance that the newer weapon simply cannot match. For people who use/carry weapons for serious purposes, a solid long-term record of performance in these critical areas is worth far more than a few new features which any single person may or may not be able to use to their advantage.
> 
> In time, the new 4th generation guns may develop their own enviable record, but they have started off with a few snags in the reliability department. Given this, it will probably take more time for them to develop that fine record the older models currently enjoy.


Great reply I 100% agree.


----------



## mlschantz (Mar 5, 2012)

I just recently bought my first handgun, a Glock Gen 4 19. I fired the Gen 3 initially but the Gen 4 just felt better in my hands. I have larger hands but didn't care for the beefier grip of the Gen 3. As it is, when I got my Gen 4, I didn't put a larger back strap on it. Anyway, right out of the box I fired the Gen 4 about 1000 rounds and had NO issues.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I also have a Gen 3 G19, and will never part with it. It is an awesome piece of engineering. I recently purchased a Gen 3 G27. Just couldn't justify the Gen 4 models. I am sure they will earn a good reputation, but Gen 3's are solid.


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I wanted to like the Gen 4's. Then with all the problems with the recoil springs and extractors I decided to stick with the 3rd gen myself.


----------

